# I'm off on holiday (again) to



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=39396
so that one was to Lanzarote from 13.08 - 22.09

and this one at the end of the week for two weeks is 
http://www.haven.com/parks/yorkshire/primrose-valley/

Haven
Primrose Valley
Filey
North Yorkshire


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2013)

Ah! Primrose Valley - used to go there in my teens!  Have a great time Gill!


----------



## delb t (Sep 10, 2013)

You will have to post photos of you on the high ropes!- dont forget your testing and have fun


----------

